
Ask HN: Whats your response to unconstructive comments by ignorant user? - giis
I&#x27;ve few free projects, used by thousands of users. I understand its not 100% perfect, from survey, we found 80% people are happy. 15% are unhappy but provides useful&#x2F;constructive comments&#x2F;criticism.We agree with their view &amp; try to improve or admit our faults&#x2F;limitations. So far fine.<p>But from time to time, we come across some users (5%) bashing the project as &#x27;junk,worthless,scam,joke etc&#x27;. These are one-liners (not constructive criticism) serves no purpose to us(dev) or fellow users.  How to respond to them in public forums. Often we tried to ask them for logs or error messages trying to solve their problem. But sometimes, I&#x27;m tempted to reply like &quot;idiotic user found&quot;.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure, some developers here might have came across such un-constructive comments, how did you handle those tiny-minority in public forums?
======
kazinator
You have not seen the beginning of it, my friend.

 _" Linux's '60s technology, open-sores ideology won't beat W2K, but what
will?"_

[Bob Metcalfe, ethernet inventor; InfoWorld, June 21, 1999-06-21, P. 146]

 _" The idea that great developments in personal computing will be invented in
some dismal student bedroom in Helsinki might make nice bedtime reading for
people who dream in hexa-decimal. But if all you want is a computer that you
can aspire to understand, chuck that blasted CD-Rom in the bin right now._"

[David Hewson, _Sunday Times_ , 1997-04-20]

Full text: [http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~north/moron-meets-
linux.html](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~north/moron-meets-linux.html)

------
sharemywin
I think just showing that your committed to offering to help shows that your
committed to customer service and for the other people reading the forum I
think that shows your not afraid to work to make things right.

~~~
giis
Most often those (5%) don't respond to replies like "Could you please share
more details on the issue or error/logs message". Its sometimes frustrating to
deal with this group of users.

~~~
sharemywin
It's not for 5%, IMHO. Its for the guy/gal on the fence thinking about
using/buying your product/service that see you respond to comments in a
professional way and think man if I have a problem these guys/gals aren't
going to leave me high and dry.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Just say "thank you for your input" and move on.

